# adverse event = ανεπιθύμητο συμβάν, ανεπιθύμητο σύμβαμα



## nickel (Jan 29, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι η πιο δόκιμη απόδοση τού _adverse event_ είναι «ανεπιθύμητο σύμβαμα». Εσείς που ξέρετε καλά τα ιατρικά και ο νους σας κατεβάζει, ποια θα θεωρούσατε ότι είναι η καλύτερη εκλαϊκευμένη απόδοση, να μην ακούσει ο ασθενής «σύμβαμα» και προσπαθεί να εικάσει τη σημασία, να μην ακούσει και ο γιατρός κανένα απόκοσμο και κυνηγάει τον μεταφραστή; Η «ανεπιθύμητη αντίδραση» (adverse reaction) έχει μεγάλη διαφορά; Το «ανεπιθύμητο συμβάν» δεν σας ενοχλεί; (Την «ανεπιθύμητη ενέργεια» δεν ξέρω πώς να τη χαρακτηρίσω.) Ή να πω «παρενέργεια» να ξεμπερδεύω;


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2013)

Να οι πονοκέφαλοι..

What is an adverse event? Is it different to a side effect?
Adverse events are unwanted and sometimes harmful outcomes. An adverse event may or may not be related to a medicine, and it is not the same as a side effect. Side effects are the known unintended effects of a medicine or treatment.
http://www.tga.gov.au/safety/daen-consumer-qa.htm


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 29, 2013)

Δηλαδή, όταν κάποιος παίρνει ένα φάρμακο, μπορεί να έχει παρενέργειες (γνωστές, τις γράφει και το κουτί μέσα) και ανεπιθύμητες ενέργειες, άγνωστες...


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 29, 2013)

Η κυριότερη διαφορά μεταξύ adverse event και adverse effect είναι ότι το δεύτερο έχει γνωστή σχέση με το φάρμακο ή την αγωγή, ενώ το πρώτο τυχαίνει να εκδηλωθεί παράλληλα με τη λήψη του φαρμάκου (π.χ.) αλλά δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι σχετίζεται με αυτό. Σε ό,τι αφορά το adverse reaction και το adverse effect, η διαφορά βρίσκεται κυρίως στην οπτική γωνία: reaction παρουσιάζει ο ασθενής στο φάρμακο, ενώ effects εμφανίζει το φάρμακο. (Τα adverse effect και side effect είναι συνώνυμα, όπως τα _ανεπιθύμητη ενέργεια_ και _παρενέργεια_. Το δεύτερο καταργείται σιγά σιγά, αν και στα Αγγλικά κρατούν ακόμα το side effect κυρίως για τα φύλλα οδηγιών χρήσης, που απευθύνονται στους ασθενείς).
Τώρα για το ζευγάρι _συμβάν/σύμβαμα_: δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα με το _ανεπιθύμητο συμβάν_, χρησιμοποιείται πολύ. Από την άλλη, το _σύμβαμα_ έχει σχεδόν αποκλειστικά αρνητική έννοια και άρα το «ανεπιθύμητο σύμβαμα» είναι σχεδόν πλεονασμός. Για παράδειγμα, το Dorland's δίνει το _σύμβαμα_ ως μετάφραση του sequela.
Αν δεν με προλάβει κάποιος άλλος, θα επανέλθω με λινκς, ρεχτς και βιβλιογραφία


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2013)

Τι καλά που τα είπες! Μέχρι κι εγώ τα κατάλαβα. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 29, 2013)

Κάτι σε unk unk, δηλαδή... :) 
Παρεμπ, ούτε το _σύμβαμα_ είχα ξανακούσει.
Τι μαθαίνει κανείς, τελικά, εδώ μέσα...


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 29, 2013)

Άμα την πατήσεις αρκετές φορές, και γράψεις _ανεπιθύμητη ενέργεια_ όταν το αγγλικό λέει _event_, τελικά τα μαθαίνεις :-D


----------



## Costas (Jan 30, 2013)

Να πω την ασχετουλιά μου: όντας εκτός χώρου, το σύμβαμα μου θυμίζει το βάμμα ιωδίου. Αν επικρατούσε το _συμβάν_, το γεγονός δεν θα με χάλαγε καθόλου.


----------



## cougr (Jan 30, 2013)

Το «_*serious* adverse event_» συνήθως αποδίδεται ως «_σοβαρό ανεπιθύμητο συμβάν_», όμως το «_*severe* adverse event_» πώς θα το λέγατε. Ισχυρό/έντονο ανεπιθύμητο συμβάν;


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 30, 2013)

_Seriousness_ είναι η σοβαρότητα και _severity_ η βαρύτητα του περιστατικού, οπότε το _severe adverse event_ θα το πεις «ανεπιθύμητο συμβάν βαριάς μορφής».


----------



## cougr (Jan 30, 2013)

Of course. Ευχαριστώ πολύ dharvatis!


----------



## VickyN (Feb 4, 2013)

Λίγο καθυστερημένα απαντάω - συγχωρέστε με, αλλά είχα μια άλφα πίεση.

Ειδικά όταν αφορούν το καρδιαγγειακό, δεν τα αποφεύγουμε τα συμβάματα. 
Ακόμα και μέσα στο ίδιο κείμενο, όλα τα υπόλοιπα adverse events μπορεί να μεταφραστούν ως ανεπιθύμητα συμβάντα, αλλά ειδικά τα cardiovascular adverse events θα πρέπει να τα πούμε ανεπιθύμητα καρδιαγγειακά συμβάματα.

Επίσης, υπάρχουν κείμενα (προφανώς, όχι τα πολύ επίσημα) όπου ο συντάκτης γράφει adverse events, πιθανώς επειδή του φαίνεται πιο ουάου, αλλά εννοεί adverse effects - με την έννοια ότι δεν υπάρχει απλά χρονική σύμπτωση αλλά συσχέτιση που είναι σαφής από τα συμφραζόμενα. Εκεί κάνεις ό,τι σε φωτίσει ο θεός - ή ζητάς οδηγίες.


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2013)

Αυτό που λες για τα καρδιαγγειακά, δεν στέκει γλωσσικά, εκτός αν εννοείς ότι η σύμφραση «καρδιαγγειακά συμβάματα» είναι τόσο διαδεδομένη που η σύμφραση «καρδιαγγειακά συμβάντα» καταντά λάθος (που ίσως ισχύει γιατί χοντρικά βλέπω μια γκουγκλική σχέση 13.200:1.780). Η δική μου αντίρρηση είναι ότι οι λέξεις _συμβάματα_ και _συμβάντα_ δεν έχουν καμιά διαφορά στη σημασία, τα _συμβάντα_ δεν δυσχεραίνουν την κατανόηση, η σύμφραση «ανεπιθύμητα συμβάντα» γενικότερα είναι πιο διαδεδομένη από τη σύμφραση «ανεπιθύμητα συμβάματα», οπότε μπορούμε να αφήσουμε κάποια περιθώρια για την προτίμηση ενός Κώστα. Για τα _effects_, δεν μπορώ να πω τίποτα.


----------



## VickyN (Feb 4, 2013)

Ναι, είναι πολύ διαδεδομένη η σύμφραση (έμαθα και μια λέξη που δεν ήξερα :clap:).
Αναρωτιόμουν γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό, και μου το εξήγησε αυτό που είπε ο dharvatis, ότι sequelae = συμβάματα.
Στα αγγλικά ιατρικά κείμενα είναι πολύ συνηθισμένα τα cardiovascular sequelae


----------



## cougr (Feb 4, 2013)

Ενδεχομένως όμως, η κοινή χρήση του όρου «_καρδιαγγειακά συμβάματα/συμβάντα_» ως απόδοση του «_cardiovascular adverse events_» και του «_cardiovascular sequelae_ » θα μπορούσε να προκαλέσει σύγχυση, ιδίως στην περίπτωση που οι δύο όροι βρισκόταν στο ίδιο κείμενο. Όπως, για παράδειγμα:

In a new meta-analysis, a higher number of major adverse cardiovascular events were observed among those treated with the drug.....The researchers also noted that the analysis of the data was complicated by the fact that of those suffering cardiovascular adverse events, 17 patients had pre-existing OSA and 5 had been diagnosed with pre-existing eclampsia both of which are known risk factors for a number of cardiovascular sequalae.


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2013)

Πόσο σωστό είναι να πούμε ότι το _sequelae_ αντιστοιχεί στα _συμβάματα_; Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι sequelae = consequences (Mosby: a morbid condition following or occurring as a consequence of another condition or event), άρα «συνέπειες, επακόλουθα» και όχι τα σκέτα _συμβάντα_ ή _συμβάματα_, τα οποία είπαμε ότι δεν συνδέονται άμεσα και δεν είναι συνέπειες / παρενέργειες π.χ. της λήψης κάποιου φαρμάκου.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 5, 2013)

Πιστεύω ότι εδώ οι διαχωριστικές γραμμές είναι πολύ λεπτές: από τα παραδείγματα που έχω συναντήσει, το _σύμβαμα_ χρησιμοποιείται και για να δηλώσει το _ανεπιθύμητο συμβάν_ με την έννοια που είπαμε πριν, αλλά και για το _επακόλουθο_ μιας άλλης δυσμενούς κατάστασης (π.χ. χειρουργικής επέμβασης ή πάθησης). Λιγότερο συχνά χρησιμοποιείται για τα ανεπιθύμητα επακόλουθα μιας φαρμακευτικής αγωγής (δηλαδή τις _ανεπιθύμητες ενέργειες_). Δεν νομίζω όμως ότι γίνεται αυστηρή διάκριση στη χρήση: ακόμα και στις Οδηγίες της ΕΕ χρησιμοποιούνται αδιακρίτως (για παράδειγμα, _ανεπιθύμητα συμβάντα_ στην Οδηγία 2002/98 και _ανεπιθύμητα συμβάματα_ στην Οδηγία 2005/61, που την τροποποιεί!).


----------



## bpbp (Jul 5, 2016)

dharvatis said:


> _Seriousness_ είναι η σοβαρότητα και _severity_ η βαρύτητα του περιστατικού, οπότε το _severe adverse event_ θα το πεις «ανεπιθύμητο συμβάν βαριάς μορφής».



Ενδιαφέρον σχετικό άρθρο http://goo.gl/5I6Jw6


----------



## bpbp (Oct 21, 2016)

dharvatis said:


> Τα adverse effect και side effect είναι συνώνυμα, όπως τα _ανεπιθύμητη ενέργεια_ και _παρενέργεια_. Το δεύτερο καταργείται σιγά σιγά, αν και στα Αγγλικά κρατούν ακόμα το side effect κυρίως για τα φύλλα οδηγιών χρήσης, που απευθύνονται στους ασθενείς



Σύμφωνα και με www.adrreports.eu: 

Adverse drug reaction (ADR):	Article 1 of Directive 2001/83/EC as amended defines an adverse drug reaction as "a response to a medicinal product which is noxious and unintended". An ADR is also known as a side effect.

Ανεπιθύμητη ενέργεια φαρμάκου (ΑΕΦ): Το άρθρο 1 της οδηγίας 2001/83/ΕΚ όπως τροποποιήθηκε ορίζει την ανεπιθύμητη ενέργεια φαρμάκου ως «μια απόκριση σε ένα φάρμακο που είναι επιβλαβής και ακούσια». Ο όρος «ΑΕΦ» είναι επίσης γνωστός ως «παρενέργεια».


----------

